# ops ...mi è sparita una discussione



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

mettendo a posto il mio modesto profilo e le mie cosine di casa mi sono accorta che mimanca la discussione che riguardava quanto ci piaccia ammiccare per sedurre chi legge nel forum o roba simile.
dov'è finita? chi l'ha vista?chiamo la sciarelli e fiore de rienzo?
tiratela fuori!


----------

